# C.H. Tune and Cummer & Sons (large size)



## embe (Sep 28, 2019)

I thought these were beer bottles but some quick research indicates sodas?  Same lot as the others I picked up, could use a cleaning though.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 28, 2019)

Those are nice!.. yes definitely soda. You can try using denture tabs to clean, surprisingly they can clean quite a bit. If still hazed after that they would probably require professional tumble polishing.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice finds!  Great embossing on both.  I've never heard of the denture tab trick, I'll have to try that on some of the stained bottles I have.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 28, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice finds!  Great embossing on both.  I've never heard of the denture tab trick, I'll have to try that on some of the stained bottles I have.



Honestly I doubt it'll work on these old dug bottles, it's probably etched right in like my examples, but the tabs are cheap and even if it improves 20%.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 29, 2019)

Yeah! Those are nice!


----------



## RCO (Sep 30, 2019)

CH Tune was definitely a soda bottler from London Ontario , its listed in my book as operating from 1911-1919 

but true that some of the old beer and pop bottles look similar in size and appearance


----------



## Arob (Oct 2, 2019)

Devitrification - _ whereby the surface of the glass develops a whitish scum, crazing, or wrinkles instead of a smooth glossy shine, as the molecules in the glass change their structure into that of crystalline solids. While this condition is normally undesired, in glass art it is possible to use devitrification as a deliberate artistic technique.
_I believe it's because the heat and pressure of the earth causes the manganese (the vitrifier) to become free of the soda / silicate etc glass composition. The good news is that its only on the surface 0.01 mm and easily tumbled away.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 14, 2020)

They be soda bottles alright! Love the buck on the London soda; have me a number of crown-top & blob-top sodas, and always hunting for more! Here's some of them and some others captured in early morning light:


----------



## embe (Mar 15, 2020)

That morning light really makes the picture "pop"   Is that a Cummer & Sons in the back row?  Still on my list to try out the denture tabs for cleaning


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 16, 2020)

DeepSeaDan said:


> They be soda bottles alright! Love the buck on the London soda; have me a number of crown-top & blob-top sodas, and always hunting for more! Here's some of them and some others captured in early morning light:
> 
> View attachment 203928


Those are beautiful. I have several that are aqua and I believe crown top? Let me know if you'd like to see pictures.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 17, 2020)

embe said:


> That morning light really makes the picture "pop"   Is that a Cummer & Sons in the back row?  Still on my list to try out the denture tabs for cleaning



Yes it is. Along with a JD Brown / Gravenhurst, Taylor & Pringle / Owen Sound, HW Purcel / Simcoe, HL Laughington / Parry Sound, FP Hinds & Son / Orillia & a JJ McLaughlin / Toronto.

Can't wait for Spring!

DSD


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 17, 2020)

Ann M. said:


> Those are beautiful. I have several that are aqua and I believe crown top? Let me know if you'd like to see pictures.



Ann M,

 I would love to see the pictures!

DSD


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 19, 2020)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Ann M,
> 
> I would love to see the pictures!
> 
> DSD


Will get them unpacked from Sunday's bottle show and now have advice (from grandson, of course!) on taking better photographs.


----------

